# Hell - o All



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I do a grave yard in my front yard, right now mostly some static props, coffins and tombstone. Looking to do a FCG and Axworthy Ghost as well as a bunch of other props. it looks like I may have the time this year, unless the wife has other plans ( she usually does). I am an occasiaonal poster on other forum, only post when I have something to offer. Glad to be here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad you're here as well.
Nice to see another Mich. haunter here!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Howldy The quiet type huh well there is plenty here to listen to.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to our little family. It's nice to meet you. Do you have any pictures of your yard? This group LOVES to look at pictures!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome! We love all kinds of haunters here!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes yes, we welcome haunters.

Now get to those pics.

We LOVE pics.

Welcome to the forum, by the way.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Caretaker.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

i finally bought a digital camera this year so I should be able to post pics after this season. msybe this winter I will have time to put together a web site.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Nice to have you here.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome, Caretaker!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Caretaken. I hope you enjoy your stay!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Caretaker. I'm the quite type too. No wait, I'm loud and lie when it's obvious. We'll get along great.


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Hello Caretaker*

Hello Caretaker, welcome.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Caretaker... Welcome!!!
Where's the pics.... Did someone say pics  Can't wait to see em!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy Caretaker
and Welcome


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Welcome Caretaker.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Caretaker, glad you signed up.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yay! ANother victim!...er...haunter!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home! Hope ya like it here!


----------

